# Fs:GLO 48inch T5 Highoutput Light



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

As per the title. This light is to strong for my Mbu. So up she goes for sale. Used for a month. Comes with a bulb also. *$100*


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

still available...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

offer a trade if you would like..


----------



## mharcelo21 (Jun 6, 2010)

$60?just give me your number if you want.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I have limited internet access if you are interested please call 778-242-7299


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

light is now pending..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

light is back up for sale...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Or Will trade for canister filter


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bumperoo...lol


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

This is a wicked light for a heavily planted tank and $100 is a serious steal. I have mine sitting on a glass top and it look very sharp. Nice clean lines.

Perhaps you should put a link up to an online source so people can see what they would be paying in store?


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

I've seen this in Petsmart in Abby for at least $200+


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry folkes the light was sold saturday! thanks for looking.


----------

